# ya pa grand quebecois qui s enrolle ....



## Lerick (20 Jul 2005)

moi jchu d origine haitienne nee a montreal...jchu fier d etre quebecois, et de servir mon pays qui est le canada !!! 
je crois que le peuple quebecois manque de fierte envers leur pays ....si un jour on est frapper par le terrorisme les quebecois  vont etre les premier a se plaindre qu ils sont mal proteger ....quand je dis a mes amis que je pars pour les forces cannadienne ils disent que je suis fou LOL hell yea im nuttss...jvois beaucoup de jeune qui fout rien de leur vie, au USA l armee c est une facon de sortir du Hood (ghetto)...and gain respect..

jai mon meilleur ami a Kabul, Cpl Holly 1 luv bro...


----------



## Seaman_Navy (20 Jul 2005)

En effet, au Québec les gens manquent de fierté face au Canada, mais aussi envers eux même, comme tu l'ÃƒÂ  mentionné face au terrorisme. C'est un chose qui peut arriver au Québec mais les gens aiment mieux l'ignorer. Je suis actuellement dans la réserve navale et j'ai décidé de joindre la régulière car je veux travailler ÃƒÂ  temps plein dans l'effort d'assurer la sécurité de mon pays. Il est certain que c pas moi qui va changer tout, mais l'effort de chacun rapportera très gros pour le Canada. GO CANADA!


----------



## 1R22eR (20 Jul 2005)

Juste un petit mot a rajouter le royal 22e regiment a qc est pratiquement rempli tandis que les regiment anglais manque de monde... je crois que vous devriez regarder les donné avant de parler...


----------



## danielbouchard (20 Jul 2005)

Ho ben la vandooze pour une fois je suis pas d'accord, pour l'infanterie peut-etre ,mais pour la air force et la marine,les chiffre sont très éloquants, de plus je connais principalement des militaires de la marine et les francos y sont très rare en proportion. Mais j'avoue que le 22eme est une fierté pour les francophones car les tofs, ils sont lÃƒÂ !!!

Mais je m'explique mal que dans la liste d'emploi disponible il recherche le meme nombre de nouveau soldat en infanterie dans les trois régiments. Est-ce parce que le 22eme  régiments ÃƒÂ  besoin d'un nombre suplémentaire de soldat?

Inf - RCR (032)   261
Inf - PPCLI (033)   261
Inf - R22ER (034)   261


----------



## 1R22eR (20 Jul 2005)

Bon... comme vous voyez je suis pas Air force et non plus dans la marine donc je parlais de la force terrestre... et si il sont mis le meme nombre c est que si ils auraient ouvert des postes de plus au anglophone ile en auraient eu moins aux autres donc ca l aurait chialer ils n ont pas le choix de mettre ca égale pour ne pas que la situation ce dégrade aussi au francophone , n oubliez pas que il a du monde qui rentre dans les forces et y en a d autre qui sorte donc faut toujours que ca roule... Et pour ce qui a si le 22e en a plus besoin je dit.. on en a tjrs besoin car on a un nombre de soldat oui mais ils sont pas toute aptes a etre déployé donc du sang neuf c est toujours bien pris...


----------



## danielbouchard (20 Jul 2005)

Ok je comprend un peu plus la, fesais un bout que je me posais la question! En effet il y en aurais pour dire:  '' bon il y a du favoritisme, deja qu'il y a rienque un régiment francophone.''

Pas facile contenter tout le monde!!! 
Mais comme ca en passant, bravo pour ton choix Lerick.


----------



## Black Watch (21 Jul 2005)

sans vouloir manquer de respect envers quiconque, je crois qu'au Québec il est plus facile de recruter pour l'infanterie que pour la Marine...


----------



## 1R22eR (21 Jul 2005)

tout a fait d accord...


----------



## Lerick (21 Jul 2005)

en effet j avais oblier le royal 22ieme...la fierte du quebec! ...


----------



## Seaman_Navy (21 Jul 2005)

C'est certain, on entend pas beaucoup parler de la Marine ici au Québec. Ãƒ  Québec il y a seulement le quartier général de la réserve navale et le NCSM Montcalm (réserve également) alors il y a rien de comparable avec la grosse base de Valcartier. C'est parce que je me suis intéressé ÃƒÂ  la Marine et que je suis allé m'informer la dessus que j'ai joint cet élément car avant j'entendais toujours parler de l'Artillerie ou infanterie et le mot Valcartier. Les gens sont pas trop au courant, ils me demandent même si je travaille ÃƒÂ  Valcartier. Présentement je suis réserviste au NCSM Montcalm ÃƒÂ  Québec, mais j'ai fait une demande de transfert dans la régulière, donc je vais aller travailler ÃƒÂ  Esquimalt, BC ou Halifax, NS.


----------



## Lerick (21 Jul 2005)

seaman...tu fais quoi comme carriere?


----------



## Seaman_Navy (21 Jul 2005)

Je suis opérateur d'équipement d'information de combat naval. En gros, t'est une personne qui travaille ÃƒÂ  bord des navires sur les écrans radar. tu rapportes des contacts etc...tu communiques avec d'autres navires, tu t'occupes également de toute l'information concernant le combat (tenir ÃƒÂ  jour les publications) s'assure que chaque page soit des les livres car souvent de l'information confidentielle ou secrète. C'est des tâches comme celles-lÃƒÂ . Je sais pas si ca répond ÃƒÂ  ta question.


----------



## Black Watch (21 Jul 2005)

Avant, au Québec, on avait 6 grosses bases distinctes:BFC St-Hubert, BFC St-Jean, BFC Montréal, BFC Farnham, BFC Valcartier, BFC Bagotville. Maintenant, il en reste 3, alors c plus dur de localiser les éléments francophones au Québec


----------



## Lerick (21 Jul 2005)

oui sa repond a ma question...tu aime ta carriere? est tu souvent en mission?


----------



## Seaman_Navy (21 Jul 2005)

J'aime ça! Pour l'instant je ne suis pas vraiment en mission car je suis encore dans la phase de formation de mon métier. Je viens tout juste de compléter mon cours de métier QL1....alors je serais normalement rendu a faire un genre de stage la...OJT (On job training) ÃƒÂ  bord d'un navire de défense côtière car actuellement je suis toujours réserviste. Dans la régulière, je vais être affecter ÃƒÂ  un vrai navire de guerre soit une Frégate ou un Destroyer...ou bien un ravitailleur. Les missions varient de 2 ÃƒÂ  6 mois pour ceux-ci en moyenne. Avant par contre, je devrais refaire le cours NCI Op, mais plus poussé et orienté vers la régulière. C'est pas tout ÃƒÂ  fait les mêmes systèmes etc.. Toi que fais-tu Lerick?


----------



## Lerick (21 Jul 2005)

moi j attend le last call pour mon BMQ, je commence a trouver l attente longue...ma date de BMQ est pour le 23 aout...jai appliquer pour la reguliere, comm research ou chercheur en commnunication 291 je sais pas si tu connais!...j espere aimer mon choix de carriere!comment a tu trouver ton cour de recrue?a quel heurs on dois se reveiller les matins durant le cour de recrue?


----------



## Seaman_Navy (21 Jul 2005)

J'ai fait mon cours de recrues avec la réserve navale ÃƒÂ  Borden, Ontario ÃƒÂ  l'été 2004. C'est un cours de 9 semaines, mais il est équivalent ÃƒÂ  celui de la régulière. J'ai aimé ça, après une couple de semaine d'adaptation ça l'a très bien été et plus ca allait plus j'aimait ça. Maintenant j'adore le militaire. Le matin on se levait ÃƒÂ  5h30 ....sauf les matin de PT (Physical training) où on se levait ÃƒÂ  5h00. Ca ressemble bcp ÃƒÂ  cela.


----------



## Dandan (21 Jul 2005)

Moi je suis Québécois et fière d'avoir fait ma demande dans les Forces...personnellement j'ai trois amis et mon beau frère vient de terminer son cours de recrue  ça fait une belle statistique...Si ma réponse est positive je serais encore plus fière de me prouver aux supérieurs des Forces et de servir mon Pays 

pour le moment j'attend !  :boring:


----------



## Dandan (21 Jul 2005)

Moi je suis Québécois et fière d'avoir fait ma demande dans les forces...personnellement j'ai trois amis et mon beau frère vient de terminer son cours de recrue  ça fait une belle statistique...Si ma réponse est positive je serais encore plus fière de me prouver aux supérieurs des Forces et de servir mon Pays  

pour le moment j'attend  :boring:


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (22 Jul 2005)

Moi je suis AVS tech (air force). Je suis poster a Comox pis on est a peut pres 15 quebecois que je connais au 407 Escadron. La pluspart avait demander Bagot ou Valcartier mais les posting etais fermer durant ce temps la. Ce pas si pire, si tu rentres dans les Forces en passant retourner au Quebec, bah tu part du mauvais cote. Ca ce mon opinion personnel.


----------



## Dandan (22 Jul 2005)

On peu servir son Pays en étant basé au Québec ou même au Japon, je crois que la fierté vient du fait peu importe la langue ou la religion, est de protéger une terre de liberté et droit civiques contre les terroristes, aider au moment ou il y a un cataclysme naturel les gens dans le besoins. C'est vrai que je ne suis pas encore du côté militaires que je ne peu pas comprendre ce que tu connais, il reste que j'ais une grande estime pour vous les militaires, je respecte votre travail et je vous lève mon chapeau en signe de respect, j'espère de faire partie des Forces pour vous saluer avec Honneur et fierté


----------



## Lerick (22 Jul 2005)

C ou comox?ds quel province?


----------



## Dandan (22 Jul 2005)

a Vancouver Lerick !


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (22 Jul 2005)

Ce situer sur l'ile de Vancouver. A peut pres 3hrs au nord de Victoria. 
Ce sur que tu peux tres bien servir dans les Forces en etant au quebec. Moi ce que je denonce parfois ce qu'il y a des collegues qui ne font que chialer parce qu'ils sont pas ou ils voulaient etre poster. Ce la vie pis y faut s'ajuster.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jul 2005)

TB said:
			
		

> Moi je suis AVS tech (air force). Je suis poster a Comox pis on est a peut pres 15 quebecois que je connais au 407 Escadron. La pluspart avait demander Bagot ou Valcartier mais les posting etais fermer durant ce temps la. Ce pas si pire, si tu rentres dans les Forces en passant retourner au Quebec, bah tu part du mauvais cote. Ca ce mon opinion personnel.



Rajoute en un...je suis poster a 407 en septembre.  En ce qui concerne etre poster au quebec, moi je suis franco et je n'ai jamais ete poster dans la belle province ( chilliwack, petawawa, edmonton, gagetown, greenwood, comox).


----------



## Seaman_Navy (22 Jul 2005)

Moi je serai sans doute poster ÃƒÂ  Esquimalt, BC ou Halifax, NS comme je suis de la Marine, mais je suis bien content comme cela car ca me tenterait pas d'être poster au Québec. Je veux voir autre chose que le Québec et sa mentalité bizarre. De plus, je veux vraiment avoir un anglais impeccable. J'aurai sans doute la chance car la Marine ca se passe en anglais.


----------



## Dandan (22 Jul 2005)

Ok TB je viens de comprendre ton idée j'avais mal lu ton texte et je suis complètement d'accord avec toi il ne faut pas s'attendre a rester au Québec pour servir les Forces et tu as peut être mal interpréter ou je me suis mal expliquer ....c'est en étant Québécois moi même que je suis près a aller servir mon Pays partout ou ils demanderons d'aller je voulais tout simplement exprimer mon opinion a Lerick que les Québécois peuvent être aussi impliquer que toute autres Province  

Bonne journée a toi !


----------



## Lerick (22 Jul 2005)

sa doit etre le fun, etre poster a vancouver!!!quel est la plus belle base au canada?


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (23 Jul 2005)

Bah pour mon premier posting, Comox est pas si mal. Je crois que ca depend de ton mode de vie pis de la personne. 
Ya toujours des points negatifs et positifs sur n'importe quel posting.
En passant aesop081, je te surment vu a job. Moi je suis sur le crew 1 jusqu'en septembre.


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (23 Jul 2005)

aesop081, Je vais surment te voir en septembre alors. En tk Comox ce mieu que Greenwood.


----------



## Lerick (28 Jul 2005)

Jai recu le fameuse appel...je dois refair mon test physique au nautilus plus,et j asserment le 5 aout a montreal ...mon bmq est pour le 22 aout!OHHHHHHHH YEAH  im canadian Fuck Yeah


----------



## AZA-02 (29 Jul 2005)

ooooooooooooooooooo non moi jais etis arsementer (excusser mon francais) le 28 juillet eyt je part le 8 aout servir mon pays et son peuple, yeeeeha chu tros content, je vais commencer un thread, tous ceux qui part avec moi lever les ain, jump jump jump jump around. 
p.s chu tres fier moi....


----------



## NiTz (30 Jul 2005)

moi aussi chu assermenté.. le 7 aout c'est la que ca se passe!

A ce que j'ai pu voir, j'ai rencontré des gens qui vont etre sur mon cours et je suis un des plus vieux... ???? j'ai juste 21 ans lol

J'ai bin hate de voir!


Cheers!


----------



## jo-dionne (31 Jul 2005)

Lerick said:
			
		

> Jai recu le fameuse appel...je dois refair mon test physique au nautilus plus,et j asserment le 5 aout a montreal ...mon bmq est pour le 22 aout!OHHHHHHHH YEAH  im canadian **** Yeah




Quelle chance (ou patience) Lerick,

J'ai déposé ma candidature le 2005/07/18 sur les postes 291, 227 et 226 (forces régulières). Environs 18 heures plus tard, j'ai reçu un e-mail d'un commis au traitement des candidatures me signifiant que ma candidature mérite leur attention ... ils m'ont convoqué pour le 2005/08/29 affin de compléter le test d'aptitude et un examen médical.

Par curiosité, combien de temps a tu attendu avant d'être contacté pour la QMB après les tests (aptitude, médical, physique ...).

Certaines personnes disent qu'ils ont attendu plus de 14 mois avant d'être sélectionnées pour la QMB. Lorsque j'ai demandé au CRFC quel est le temps d'attente moyen, ils m'ont répondu (entre 4 et 60 semaines).

Je crois comprendre que les postulants pour le GPM 291 se font examiner ÃƒÂ  la loupe avant d'être sélectionnés, (ce qui retarde le processus)! Également, il y a un nombre minime de poste ouvert.

Lerick, tu dois sûrement être passionner par les technologies et l'électronique si tu as choisi ces deux GPM (291 et 227)?

Pour ma part, présentement, je suis programmeur ... mais je suis fasciné par les FC depuis ma tendre enfance! J'aurais du faire ces démarches il y a dix ans!!

DIONNE, Jonathan
Quebec City, Canada


----------



## JDFreeSoul (31 Jul 2005)

Pourquoi pas beaucoup de Quebecois s'enrollent??

J'ai ete pour etre dans l'infantrie il y a 2 ans et j'ai reussi toute mes testes et puis j'ai attendu mon examen medical pendant 3 mois sans nouvelles, j'ai appelle 2 fois et toujours la meme reponse 6 mois apres... "bah la ont attend ton dossier medical qui est en Ontario"   ??? serieusement quel est le probleme? j'ai aucun problemes medicals, reussis tout leurs testes (physique 2 fois en passant avec sans problemes c'est tellement pas difficile), aucun dossier criminel, ils ont besoins de soldats et ils me prennent pas... perdus mon dossier ou quoi? j'y comprends rien.

Je vais devoir aller refaire toute la meme paprasse bientot, pas evident pour moi d'aller a Montreal chaque fois pour faire c'et testes et surtout en sachant que j'ai tout fait ca pour RIEN la premiere fois... c'est decevant car j'ai toujours voulu etre soldat et tiens 2 ans de perdu...   :-\


----------



## AZA-02 (31 Jul 2005)

Moi i mon appeler 9 moi plus tard . Jais du faire le test physic et lentrevue deu foi...


----------



## Lerick (1 Aug 2005)

effectivement je suis un mordu de l electronique...jetais sur la liste de merite depuis janvier 2005..l important c est de completer toute les etapes avec succes pour reduir ton temp d attente...hehe je vais lacher ma job vendredi apres mon assermentation lol....finis la vie de civil lol...bonne chance a tous


----------



## Caesar416 (10 Aug 2005)

Afin de ranimer le débat, peut-on être souverainiste et vouloir joindre fièrement les FAC?


----------



## 1R22eR (10 Aug 2005)

OUbli ca ce débat la!!! ca mene a rien...


----------



## Black Watch (10 Aug 2005)

Caesar416 said:
			
		

> Afin de ranimer le débat, peut-on être souverainiste et vouloir joindre fièrement les FAC?


non...c une abération...c comme si j'adhérais au pq en tant que fédéraliste


----------



## MdB (10 Aug 2005)

Caesar, on a déjÃƒÂ  parlé de ça ici. Va voir les autres conversations. Le sujet est encore trop chaud pour être discuter ici. Ça juste donner de la merde comme discussion.

On devrait fermer cette discussion avant que ça vire en 'bashage'.


----------



## Caesar416 (10 Aug 2005)

Désolé pour tout cela, je croyais seulement que les membres de ce forum étaient assez murs et réfléchis pour en discuter. Désolé de m'être trompé.

Où est-ce que je peux voir ça alors?


----------



## danielbouchard (10 Aug 2005)

Caesar416 said:
			
		

> je croyais seulement que les membres de ce forum etaient assez murs et reflechis pour en discuter.



Armee.ca ici, pas Armee.qc  .

Cherche ca, le temp que tu trouve, revient pas! Baveux!!!


----------



## 1R22eR (10 Aug 2005)

ahahahah je le savais que ca allait faire ca!!!! Lets go le party commence... bon laisser tomber ce topic de merde j ai assez de chose a dire pour que tout les souverainiste ce la ferme lol bon c etait le commentaire de la journée ... Et le sujet est ????


ya pa grand quebecois qui s enrolle ...​


----------



## Caesar416 (11 Aug 2005)

Vandooze said:
			
		

> ahahahah je le savais que ca allait faire ca!!!! Lets go le party commence... bon laisser tomber ce topic de merde j ai assez de chose a dire pour que tout les souverainiste ce la ferme lol bon c etait le commentaire de la journée ... Et le sujet est ????
> 
> 
> ya pa grand quebecois qui s enrolle ...​



Je ne suis pas souverainiste présentement, juste pour mettre ça au clair, mais je serais tenté si on me présentait un plan clair et détaillé sur l'avenir du Québec pour le jour 1, 2, 3 et ainsi de suite.

Vandooze, tu ne le remarques peut-être pas ou tu ne le veux tout simplement pas le voir, mais cette question taboue que j'ai posé par indiscretion, n'est-elle pas la réponse au sujet de ce thread?


----------



## MdB (11 Aug 2005)

Envoie-moi un PM si tu veux en discuter.

Disons que Daniel Bouchard prouve tout ÃƒÂ  fait clairement qu'on peut pas discuter de ça ici.


----------



## jo-dionne (11 Aug 2005)

_-- Quote --
Afin de ranimer le débat, peut-on être souverainiste et vouloir joindre fièrement les FAC?
-- Quote --_

Ãƒ  mon avis, honnêtement je ne crois pas qu'un véritable souverainiste a sa place dans les rangs des Forces Canadienne ... 

_-- Quote --
Je ne suis pas souverainiste présentement, juste pour mettre ça au clair, mais je serais tenté si on me présentait un plan clair et détaillé sur l'avenir du Québec pour le jour 1, 2, 3 et ainsi de suite.
-- Quote --_

Eh! Un plan clair et détaillé sur l'avenir du Québec pour le jour 1, 2, 3 ...
Ce plan existe déjÃƒÂ , on le nomme ... _Bankruptcy Recovery_, il est disponible chez _Price Waterhouse Cooper_!

Quel pays fort que serait le Quebec ... Une population d'environ 7500000 habitants ... dont, 650000 fonctionnaires, 500000 personnes sur l'aide sociale, plus les étudiants, les aînées et les enfants ... Il reste combien de contribuables pour absorber le fardeau fiscal, moins de 3000000 ... _Wow, quelle force ouvrière_!

Le Quebec souverain ... un beau pays social pseudo démocrate, pro syndical ... 

_By the way, this is an inappropriate and off topic discussions!_

Cheers!


----------



## Black Watch (11 Aug 2005)

jo-dionne said:
			
		

> _-- Quote --
> Afin de ranimer le débat, peut-on être souverainiste et vouloir joindre fièrement les FAC?
> -- Quote --_
> 
> ...



je suis ÃƒÂ  100% d'accord...le québec souverain sera une république communiste où on pourra dire adieu aux libertés individuelles


----------



## danielbouchard (11 Aug 2005)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, les gars on pense toute pareil, du moins ceux qui vont ou qui sont de vrai militaire de carrière qui font ca avec honneur pour le pays!! 

Il y a pas ca cté virement la de post dans le forum anglais!!! Veux pas dire qu'on est plate, mais    Souveraineté c'est de la perte de temp et en plus ca me rend agressif!!! ÃƒÂ  pis 'Caesar416' je te connais pas mais tes répliques m'agressent au plus haut point! 

Bonne fin de post!


----------



## Jungle (11 Aug 2005)

Les Québécois s'enrôlent dans les mêmes proportions que le population du Canada: les Canadiens-Français représentent environ 25% des membres des FC, sensiblement la même proportion qu'ÃƒÂ  l'échelle nationale.
Maintenant, je pense que ce sujet a dépassé son utilité, alors je vais le barrer. DanielBoucherd a raison, ce site est Army.ca  , et le sujet traite de recrutement... malheureusement, dans le forum français, il y a toujours quelqu'un qui vient embrouiller les choses avec la question séparatiste...
Tenons-nous en au sujet de la discussion.


----------

